

Power: Why some people have it and others don't - kydoh
http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/power-why-some-people-have-it-and-others-dont

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _Pfeffer's work recommends a few simple steps you can take to increase your
power: (1) be visible; (2) emphasize the aspects you're good at; (3) make
those in power feel good about themselves; (4) if you must point out a mistake
by someone in power, blame the situation or others; and shower those above
with flattery.

Bottom line: worry about your relationship with your boss more than you worry
about your performance._

If true, it's just more proof that I have no future at BigCo: I hate office
politics.

